# WOT-Tuning Black Friday Sale?



## YIN (Dec 6, 2014)

I was just going to post the same thing.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

I hope they do! Would definitely pick one up for my Cruze Diesel.


----------



## MCH86GN (Oct 23, 2014)

I hope so. I missed out last year because my credit cards were either expired or had 0% balance transfers and my wife couldn't find our replacements cards in time. Bummer for me. I should have just used my **** Visa check card.


----------



## Keith H. (Apr 23, 2015)

I will be purchasing a Cruze Diesel tune also, if it is included in the sale. The regular price is a bit too high for me.


----------



## braceyoself777 (Aug 18, 2015)

Me and my bro-in law are both going to get tunes....we both are hoping they have the sale this year also.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey guys! Just wanted to let you all know we HAVE seen your comments about a BF sale in multiple threads. I have taken my observations and reported them to the team for review.

Maybe it will prompt them to come up with some last minute deals


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Hey guys! Just wanted to let you all know we HAVE seen your comments about a BF sale in multiple threads. I have taken my observations and reported them to the team for review.
> 
> Maybe it will prompt them to come up with some last minute deals


Fantastico! I'd love a sale. It would likely allow me to finally pull the trigger on the purchase! Looking forward to what you may come up with.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

I'd have a hard time NOT getting one this year if there was.


----------



## MCH86GN (Oct 23, 2014)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Hey guys! Just wanted to let you all know we HAVE seen your comments about a BF sale in multiple threads. I have taken my observations and reported them to the team for review.
> 
> Maybe it will prompt them to come up with some last minute deals


I think I speak for everyone here, we all really appreciate it. Maybe an admin can combine the multiple threads into one, so you'll have a more accurate figure on the number of tunes needed.


----------



## valian (Nov 19, 2015)

Will be following this and eagerly waiting if there's a sale


----------



## ixei (Nov 7, 2015)

Another one here for a BF sale. 
Do you gents have a discount if we come to your shop versus purchasing and doing the work one's self?


----------



## braceyoself777 (Aug 18, 2015)

waiting waiting plllleeeeeaze be on sale!!!!


----------



## neginfluence04 (May 14, 2015)

My Camaro needs a tune LFX engine


----------



## 1877 iris ave (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm hoping for a sale too. 2014 cruze TD


----------



## mcwilly14 (Jul 26, 2015)

im hoping as well  my 2015 needs to tune so i can all my other mods


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey guys! So, it's looking good for a BF sale this year.

The words "sick" and "deals" keep coming up 

Stay tuned for our own BF sale thread to pop up with specifics soon.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Hey guys! So, it's looking good for a BF sale this year.
> 
> The words "sick" and "deals" keep coming up
> 
> Stay tuned for our own BF sale thread to pop up with specifics soon.


*squeels*


----------



## YIN (Dec 6, 2014)

:+1:?


----------



## MCH86GN (Oct 23, 2014)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Hey guys! So, it's looking good for a BF sale this year.
> 
> The words "sick" and "deals" keep coming up
> 
> Stay tuned for our own BF sale thread to pop up with specifics soon.


That's awesome. I'll be checking everyday.


----------



## YIN (Dec 6, 2014)

Which tune do I need with just a zzp intake and zzp front mount? I'm also a little confused about the tune options.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

YIN said:


> Which tune do I need with just a zzp intake and zzp front mount? I'm also a little confused about the tune options.


Advantage = Meant for 100% stock vehicles. No updates or data logging support.
Advantage+ = Same as above, however we will individualize the calibration for any modifications already installed at the time of purchase. Updates for other modifications after purchase would come with an update fee. 1 diagnostic data log review.
Elite = Same as Advantage, however, we will individualize the calibration for parts already installed at the time of purchase and provide updates for modifications installed after the fact. Full diagnostic log review when needed.

So, with mods, you would need Adv+ at the least.


----------



## braceyoself777 (Aug 18, 2015)

wot-tuning said:


> hey guys! So, it's looking good for a bf sale this year.
> 
> The words "sick" and "deals" keep coming up
> 
> stay tuned for our own bf sale thread to pop up with specifics soon.


finally thank yooouuu!!!


----------



## CDNCRUZIN (Nov 24, 2015)

Does anyone know about this guy in Ottawa who does remote trifecta tunes? John M.. [email protected]... He seems legit but if no one has used him before, I'll buy straight from WOT.


----------



## phade13 (Nov 25, 2015)

Any news on the BF Sale?


----------



## YIN (Dec 6, 2014)

WOT tuning: I don't have the kids on the car yet. Can I purchase the tune and set it up once the mods are on?


----------



## YIN (Dec 6, 2014)

Wtf autocorrect.... Not kids lol. Mods.


----------



## CDNCRUZIN (Nov 24, 2015)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Advantage = Meant for 100% stock vehicles. No updates or data logging support.
> Advantage+ = Same as above, however we will individualize the calibration for any modifications already installed at the time of purchase. Updates for other modifications after purchase would come with an update fee. 1 diagnostic data log review.
> Elite = Same as Advantage, however, we will individualize the calibration for parts already installed at the time of purchase and provide updates for modifications installed after the fact. Full diagnostic log review when needed.
> 
> So, with mods, you would need Adv+ at the least.


I'm looking to buy the adv+ tuner... do you have black Friday pricing yet by chance?


----------



## braceyoself777 (Aug 18, 2015)

Most likely tomorow......we still have to wait.


----------



## braceyoself777 (Aug 18, 2015)

News - TRIFECTA - Home - WOT-Tuning.com

The sale is up but it looks like they only have deals on their "ELITE" tunes only. Common. I don't NEED the Elite tune.....I'm not modding my car! I really hope the advantage goes on sale :/


----------



## chrinist (Nov 27, 2015)

braceyoself777 said:


> News - TRIFECTA - Home - WOT-Tuning.com
> 
> The sale is up but it looks like they only have deals on their "ELITE" tunes only. Common. I don't NEED the Elite tune.....I'm not modding my car! I really hope the advantage goes on sale :/



Do you know if they will be having other Black Friday sales too? I could care less about the elite tune since I am not planning on doing any addons to my car. I just wanted a basic tune and thought WOT would have better sales on Black Friday.


----------



## MCH86GN (Oct 23, 2014)

Nice, I started this thread hoping that the sale would be for all tunes. My car is stock and will remain so, I'm happy for those people who are getting discounted tunes for Elite but I just needed the Advantage.


----------



## braceyoself777 (Aug 18, 2015)

chrinist said:


> Do you know if they will be having other Black Friday sales too? I could care less about the elite tune since I am not planning on doing any addons to my car. I just wanted a basic tune and thought WOT would have better sales on Black Friday.


Seriously man, I want to keep my car stock, I don't want to spend an extra $100 for something I don't need.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

I wish the upgrade from + to elite was discounted. Oh well. Guess I'll just set that aside for the bnr or vtuner


----------



## MCH86GN (Oct 23, 2014)

All I was looking for in the advantage tune was better mpg, a little better acceleration and improved shift quality. Last year, I was going to get the tune and I even went to WOT's site and started to fill out the form but I didn't have my car and therefore I didn't have my VIN number, so I wasn't able to purchase the tune. I couldn't get in touch with my wife to the get the information, she had taken my car to the other side of the state and her phone wasn't working. I initially thought and post that it was because I didn't have a credit card, now I remember the real reason or I would have bought it for $199 last year. I even asked if I could purchase it a day late because of my dilemma and I was told no. So I patiently waited another year in hopes that I could catch the sale again and break my Cruze in which on had about 900 miles on it. It's not a matter of a $100, it's the principle. Anyway, with winter approaching, I may park my Cruze and drive my trusted s10 until April.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey guys....no one said the sale was over....keep an eye out on our Facebook page for any new announcements all the way to midnight


----------



## MCH86GN (Oct 23, 2014)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Hey guys....no one said the sale was over....keep an eye out on our Facebook page for any new announcements all the way to midnight


I'm looking and the last updates I seen was 22 hrs ago. 4hrs 41min left.


----------



## braceyoself777 (Aug 18, 2015)

Time is running out, I'm guessing hes going to do a 1 hour sale.....see whos still paying attention.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

*TRIFECTA is pleased to announce our final Black Friday deals for 2015!
** From 8:00PM Friday through 11:59PM Friday, the following pricing will be in effect:*
* Cruze 1.4T Advantage: $248...
------------------
Sonic 1.4T Advantage: $248
------------------
FREE SHIPPING ON ALL ORDERS!*


*www.wot-tuning.com*


----------



## MCH86GN (Oct 23, 2014)

braceyoself777 said:


> Time is running out, I'm guessing hes going to do a 1 hour sale.....see whos still paying attention.


I'm ordering right now.


----------



## MCH86GN (Oct 23, 2014)

WOT-Tuning said:


> *TRIFECTA is pleased to announce our final Black Friday deals for 2015!
> ** From 8:00PM Friday through 11:59PM Friday, the following pricing will be in effect:*
> * Cruze 1.4T Advantage: $248...
> ------------------
> ...


Thanks. Dumb question, do I need to purchase the E-Z Flash Cable?


----------



## MCH86GN (Oct 23, 2014)

braceyoself777 said:


> Time is running out, I'm guessing hes going to do a 1 hour sale.....see whos still paying attention.


Do you know if you need to buy the flash cable as well? Believe it or not, I have a USB to OBDII at work. I can read my CAN bus, but I don't want to take a chance.


----------



## MCH86GN (Oct 23, 2014)

MCH86GN said:


> Thanks. Dumb question, do I need to purchase the E-Z Flash Cable?


Based on the price of the cable, I'm guessing that it has to be purchased separately.


----------



## MCH86GN (Oct 23, 2014)

WOT-Tuning said:


> *TRIFECTA is pleased to announce our final Black Friday deals for 2015!
> ** From 8:00PM Friday through 11:59PM Friday, the following pricing will be in effect:*
> * Cruze 1.4T Advantage: $248...
> ------------------
> ...


Just ordered mine. Thanks for the update. It may not be a $100 off, but $50 is still a bargain because the base for price for what you get in the Advantage Tune itself is a bargain. Considering the amount development time it takes to calibrate and then the verification and validation. I do embedded software (I work for tier one supplier to global OEMs) we typically have 36 months development time.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

MCH86GN said:


> Just ordered mine. Thanks for the update. It may not be a $100 off, but $50 is still a bargain because the base for price for what you get in the Advantage Tune itself is a bargain. Considering the amount development time it takes to calibrate and then the verification and validation. I do embedded software (I work for tier one supplier to global OEMs) we typically have 36 months development time.


Not a problem! Thanks for the purchase!

Glad to meet someone that understands what we do. We actually replace with stock OS with our own so that we can do everything that we do as far as the feature set goes. Our engineers actually reverse-engineer the entire ECM and TCM, as opposed to other companies that simply unlock the primary tables needed for tuning, so we can ensure a proper validated calibration can be achieved...plus add all our features as well


----------



## MCH86GN (Oct 23, 2014)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Not a problem! Thanks for the purchase!
> 
> Glad to meet someone that understands what we do. We actually replace with stock OS with our own so that we can do everything that we do as far as the feature set goes. Our engineers actually reverse-engineer the entire ECM and TCM, as opposed to other companies that simply unlock the primary tables needed for tuning, so we can ensure a proper validated calibration can be achieved...plus add all our features as well


I happen to know of another aftermarket companies process for "reverse engineering" and the way they do it may be standard, but they DON'T modify the OS or operating software. I mean changing calibration is one thing, but to change the actual code. It's easy enough to introduce a bug into software that you are responsible for and know inside and out. But to touch code that was written by someone else, especially code as complex as engine control software, the engineers at Trifecta have to be top notch guys. I worked at Ford doing device driver for the injectors as well as other components of the fuel subsystem. This was about 1/50th of code and I worked on it full time. The fuel, spark and engine position software is the most complex portion of the OS, minus electronic throttle control, in my opinion.

Have a happy holiday.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2018)

unfortunately, every year I miss a black Friday:blowup:


----------

